# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Adderall's effect on testosterone ?

## EverettCD

A long time friend of mine has been on Adderall since he was a teenager, he's in his mid 30's now. He is scripted 20mg XR X's 1 daily A.M., 20mg instant release to take if needed in the P.M. He told me he's not on any other Rx meds, only a multi vitamin with breakfast. He's not a big drinker (maybe once or twice per month), doesn't smoke, isn't over weight, no past long term opiate abuse (if he did he hid it very well) & his diet is whatever is in front of him, he can eat whatever & not gain any LBS. He has been experiencing LowT signs/symptoms for a couple years now, he's normally a very active guy & always in a good mood. I'm sure this change in his health contributed to his divorce a year or so ago, it certainly didn't help his marriage. Not long ago he asked me about why I ended up on TRT, I told him my story & he has a lot of the same signs/symptoms except the weight gain I experienced. I explained to him how since I have been on TRT 98.6% of my ADD signs/symptoms are history. He's sick & tired of needing Adderall to focus, concentrate & keep his business successful. I convinced him to go see the Urologist that I see for my TRT to get checked out, he has an appointment in a couple weeks.

I have been searching the ole interweb for documented cases regarding long term Adderall use effecting testosterone levels . I haven't found anything worth trusting, 99% of it appeared to be "bro science". Maybe I skipped over links that had pertinent information, I don't know. Have any of you found any solid information about this or has your Dr in charge of your TRT ever told you Adderall could be the cause? 

Thanks for all your help guy's. I also told him to register here, hopefully he will soon.

----------


## EverettCD

LowT Mike, do you have any info about this?

----------


## powerlifterty16

This will be of no help but i was just wondering why you like using apostrophes to pluralize words?(if anything this post will bump your thread so i figure it won't upset you)

----------


## StinkyFinga

I found this. Don't think it actually answers your question but a lot of people in the same boat. I'm on adderall so I'm curious about this myself. 

testosterone levels - ADD Forums - Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder Support and Information Resources Community

----------


## EverettCD

Thanks Stinky, I'll check out the link.

----------

